# Numero Uno Stallion



## Amaretto (10 March 2009)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has had any experience of any Numero Uno offspring, good or bad? Would like to know whether they are generally trainable, any quirks etc. I have a youngster by him and have been told that they can be a bit 'hot', but up to now (touch wood) he has been really good. Also, similar question re Purioso, as my youngster's dam is by him - thanks!


----------



## Bossanova (10 March 2009)

I schooled a very sensitive mare by him for a few months- she was a great jumper and very, very careful (jumping 1.30s with a YR at 6) but quite fussy and difficult in her way of going and inclined to be a little sharp- definitely a pros horse. Could have been partly the way she'd been strapped down and held in by a large man on the continent though!


----------



## Amaretto (10 March 2009)

Hopefully that won't be a problem as have backed him myself and he is going very sweetly at the moment.  I didn't have any worries at all until somebody said to me they can be very sharp!


----------



## dannydunne (10 March 2009)

i rode one whilst i was in holland and that was very sensitive, was normally lunged before it was ridden and started off a bit buzzy but worked well once it had settled.


----------



## druid (10 March 2009)

I rode a Numero Uno x Burgraaf last summer - very sensitive but very talented mare. Lots of scope too


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (10 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I schooled a very sensitive mare by him for a few months- she was a great jumper and very, very careful (jumping 1.30s with a YR at 6) but quite fussy and difficult in her way of going and inclined to be a little sharp- definitely a pros horse. Could have been partly the way she'd been strapped down and held in by a large man on the continent though! 

[/ QUOTE ]

ive found that every single horse ive ridden who has Libero H in the first 2 generations is like this - and i have riden quite a few !!


----------



## sarahhelen1977 (10 March 2009)

I ride a Purioso  (Puro in my sig)- he loves his work, but can be a bit stressy if someone else rides him - he panics if he thinks someone is going to hang on to the rein. Also weaves/box walks if he's bored. I love him dearly though!


----------



## BallyshanHorses (10 March 2009)

We are putting two mares to him this year.The mares are fairly laid back and managble so do you think they would suit?


----------



## mbequest (11 March 2009)

Please see my post in the NL


----------



## Amaretto (11 March 2009)

What do you mean by 'fussy in her way of going'?  In her mouth?


----------



## Bossanova (11 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
What do you mean by 'fussy in her way of going'?  In her mouth? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep fussy in the mouth and hyper-sensitive to the aids when she chose to be. I actually really liked her but I get on quite well with quirky mares.


----------

